# 2x24w HO T5 20g long high light plant question



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Would a 24" 2 x 24w T5 TEKII Retrofit Kit with a pair of Giesemann 24w T5 HO 24" Midday 6000K Lamps be enough light to grow HC, Glosso, _Rotala macrandra_ and some other hight light demanding plants in a 20g long with pressurized CO2 and adequate fertilization (EI).

I'm planning on mounting the 2x24w retrofit kit in an All-Glass 30" Black Pine canopy.

The tank is only 12" tall, but it is 30" long. They bulbs are 24" and they can be mounted in a staggered/offset way that the ends only get 24w of lighting and the center most region gets the full 48w or 2.4 wpg.

I could also center mount both T5 bulbs and have a pair of spiral 23w 6500K bulbs mounted at each end or I could use the Coralife 10w or 20w Colormax freshwater screw in CF bulbs. I've also seen some 6500K or 6700K 27w quad PC bulbs too.

I also have a spare AHSupply 36w/55w retrofit kit. I have a 36w 6700K bulb and a 55w 9325K bulb for it. I just need to get the 55w reflector from AHSupply. It'll have to be mounted in the centered back portion and only used for a noon burst effect for 1 to 2 hours or so, I believe.

Is a 2x24w HO T5 light retrofit kit good enough or do I need just a touch more?

These plants are new to me. I just purchased the HC and Glosso to get it growing right away. I don't have the _Rotala macrandra_ yet

If the 2x24w kit won't work; I have a new 30" 2x65w Orbit fixture with a 65w Colormax/6700K bulb and a dual daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb. I know it will work. It'll be 6.5 wpg if I run both bulbs or 3.25 wpg if I only run one. The bulbs in this fixture are centered.

Thanks for any help and info.

Left C


----------

